# Greece Athens



## Nickgr

hello everyone from Greece uber exists here almost 3 years now .i didnt see any thread about uber Greece so I created one for Greek uber drivers


----------



## george manousaridis

Nickgr said:


> hello everyone from Greece uber exists here almost 3 years now .i didnt see any thread about uber Greece so I created one for Greek uber drivers


welcome ,good to know you.I am from Australia but greek born


----------



## Nickgr

Thank you my friend I’ve been working for 2 years .
How is uber going in Australia ?


----------

